# Again, I cannot vote on polls for some reason



## amber (Feb 10, 2006)

Anyone have an idea what the problem might be?  I asked this question before.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 10, 2006)

amber said:
			
		

> Anyone have an idea what the problem might be? I asked this question before.


Amber, no sure of problem, but, I got pushed off a poll andsent back to the top of the page..The poll is the one listed on the side of the screen. I then went to the post itself and that one let me vote..Why one and not the other I've no idea. I'm sure MJ or GB or one of the other helpers, will be along to help you out.

kadesma


----------



## MJ (Feb 10, 2006)

amber said:
			
		

> Anyone have an idea what the problem might be? I asked this question before.


Are you voting on the portal page? 

The reason we pulled the polls off the portal page is because they weren't working properly, but I put them back up for viewing. We hope to get that fixed soon too.

Andy R has added many features to this site for us (and put alot of time in too), and sometimes the new features are in direct conflict with others. It's a never ending battle!


----------



## Dove (Feb 10, 2006)

Our thanks to Andy R and to all our Administrators.
Marge~Dove


----------



## Piccolina (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm sure this isn't what you mean Amber, but if you've voted in a poll once it doesn't let you vote again. Sometimes if an old poll resurfaces again after a long time and you go to vote (having previously done so) - because you didn't remember voting before - it says that you can't because you've already participated in that poll


----------



## amber (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks for everyones help.  I tried what Kadesma suggested (go to the actual thread containing the poll), that worked for me.


----------



## Foodfiend (Feb 22, 2006)

I've had the same problem with the polls on the Portal page, and I have a suggestion/question thingee.  Could the title of the thread that it's on/in be posted so it would/will be easier to find.  On the recent one about the eggs, I looked in the thread that had the games and such but couldn't find it there.  So I went back to the portal page to read the rest of the posts when about 15 minutes or so I had a brain storm and tried looking in the forum for eggs and found it there.

Thanks.


----------

